# DP Review of New Canon 5Ds



## expatinasia (Feb 6, 2015)

Interesting review of the cameras just launched:
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-5ds-sr

Answers a lot of questions.

Seems they both have USB 3.0, but no headphone jacks.

Interesting.


----------



## torger (Feb 6, 2015)

It answered the main question I had -- have they fixed the DR issue, and the answer is --- no. Well, that's going to disappoint people.


----------



## jrista (Feb 6, 2015)

torger said:


> It answered the main question I had -- have they fixed the DR issue, and the answer is --- no. Well, that's going to disappoint people.




Yup. I'm disappointed. Not surprised, though. Nothing has changed, nothing is new, and that's pretty much that.  


Certainly is an impressive pixel count, though... I could put the 5DsR to use in astro, especially if this camera has the low dark current of the 7D II. Not sure about 5fps for action...I wonder why they did not speed up readout with the 1.3x and 1.6x crop cameras. That...now that would have really intrigued me. If I could have gotten 7fps at 1.6x and 6fps at 1.3x, I'd have been all over this camera for my birds and wildlife...ALL OVER IT.


----------



## Rahul (Feb 6, 2015)

So, who all are moving over to Nikon / Sony?


----------



## xps (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok, this is canons first try to produce an high-MP cam. 
Let us wait for the first user pictures and first tests.
Sure, the limitations hurt, but - for me - it was clear that this body will not be an 50MP "1" -series body with all good features inside. If the 5Ds would have "1D"-features inside, the price would be in an other region. 

On the other hand, let us wait for an 24MP 5DIV (that is combining low light features and good IQ). Canon gets its chance to strike back. (Just think of Marsu´s "Hubba bubba will defeat us....").

The coming Sony successor will be an marvellous camera. Wait for it´s appearance on the market, paired with the new zeiss lenses. Zeiss is currently developing new lenses for them, customized to meet the IQ at an "very high" resolution. 
Try both cams and decide which cam is better for you. As a member of my family works for Sony/Zeiss, I will buy an A7R successor. Just for fun.


----------



## torger (Feb 6, 2015)

Rahul said:


> So, who all are moving over to Nikon / Sony?



In a way I'm a bit pleased that DR is not progressing. In addition to my Canon I'm using this old-school medium format camera, and it's nice to see that it's still not obsolete . Quite remarkable that an MFD CCD from 2004 (mine is from 2008) has slightly better DR than a Canon camera from 2015.

Canon is still great at higher ISOs, so I see no reason to switch. I won't be all over this camera though, although I'll probably rent one to try out the resolving power on the lenses I got.


----------



## torger (Feb 6, 2015)

What surprises me is why Canon waited this long to make a high MP camera if they couldn't compete on DR anyway. They could have released a 30-something camera when Nikon D800 took off.

I suspect that Sony has some key patents that makes it extremely difficult for any other player to compete on DR.


----------



## jrista (Feb 6, 2015)

torger said:


> I suspect that Sony has some key patents that makes it extremely difficult for any other player to compete on DR.




Basically every other player IS competing on tttmnbso*, except Canon. Toshiba? Over 13 stops. Samsung? Over 13 stops. Aptina? They have sensor tech that can do a whopping 20 stops! Canon? Over 11 stops.


----------



## xps (Feb 6, 2015)

I received an newsletter of my local Canon powerseller. 4250€  for the 5DsR.... ( I thought the 3600$=3600€, but....)
Ok, I see what you mean. A lot of money... So, our hopes are on an 5DIV (that could be even more expensive than the 5Ds). Or for an cheaper Sony with an better IQ....


----------



## torger (Feb 6, 2015)

jrista said:


> torger said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect that Sony has some key patents that makes it extremely difficult for any other player to compete on DR.
> ...



Uhh... good point ... I had forgot about those, but you're right, Canon really is behind and in light of that it's even more of a mystery.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

I have been a darn good Canon customer. I have bought the majority of their cameras on their release, including 5D, 5DII, 5DIII, 7D, 7DII, 1DsIII, 1DIV and 1DX. I have sent myriads of customers Canon's way. But this time I am REALLY dissapointed. Unless I get magnificent noise performance (the released images doesn't give me very high hopes) I will not buy this camera. On top of that I'll await further investments in Canon lenses and accessories. 

This weekend I'll go home, go over my gear and figure out what I'll keep for action, birds and wildlife and sell off everything that doesn't fit that. The information I got today moves me away from the Canon order button and a lot closer to push the Pentax 645z button.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

jrista said:


> Yup. I'm disappointed. Not surprised, though. Nothing has changed, nothing is new, and that's pretty much that.



Well, at least they managed to upscale the 7d2 process and didn't introduce any regressions like even less dr  



jrista said:


> I wonder why they did not speed up readout with the 1.3x and 1.6x crop cameras. That...now that would have really intrigued me.



Probably, they're always reading the full sensor data and crop later, i.e. the bottleneck is the same.



jrista said:


> If I could have gotten 7fps at 1.6x and 6fps at 1.3x, I'd have been all over this camera for my birds and wildlife...ALL OVER IT.



... which is another good reason for Canon not to increase fps: Just go and buy an 1dx and 600L+tc already, will you?!


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 6, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Interesting review of the cameras just launched



Canon's marketing division strikes again :->



> _Oddly though, maximum ISO sensitivity is capped at ISO 6400, which extends only up to 12,800. Even more oddly, a Canon representative openly *described this limitation as ‘arbitrary'*. This is strange because the EOS 7D Mark II (remember the pixel pitch of its sensor is almost the same)_



... and ...



> The 5DS and 5DS R aren't unique in Canon's DSLR lineup only because of their high resolution sensors. They are also the only DSLRs released since the 5D II *to have video features removed from their specification*.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > If I could have gotten 7fps at 1.6x and 6fps at 1.3x, I'd have been all over this camera for my birds and wildlife...ALL OVER IT.
> ...


I believe it is the special mirror design that limits fps, which, for this type of camera, is a good idea.


----------



## JimRaynor (Feb 6, 2015)

Rahul said:


> So, who all are moving over to Nikon / Sony?



I already have!
Sold my two 5D IIs and a 5DIII along with a dozen lenses and got 2 Nikon D810s and 4 lenses about 6 months ago.

When 5DS/SR rumors started to surface, I didn't have the slightest regret because I was damn sure that DR wasn't going to be improved. For now, it seems I was right.

Am I obsessed with DR? No. It's just that the DR of any 5D Mark Whatever is below average and there is absolutely no reason to bear with it.

Yeah, Nikon controls seem a bit weird and takes time to adjust but that's coming from a man shoot with Canon since 1996! At the end of the day, for me, image quality is what matters the most and I'm quite content atm as a professional photographer.


----------



## Maui5150 (Feb 6, 2015)

Definitely some things to like and some things to feel "meh" about.

Not concerned with the lack of headphone jacket, I generally use external mic and pre-amp/recorder anyways, so most of the time I am only using the camera audio to sync with external audio using Plural-Eyes.

I like the 50MP sensor. Definitely a beast, but like it has two crop modes two. I think for me shooting at 50MP in the studio will be great. Also like the AF and related features which look like a hybrid between 5D MK III and 7D II

I don't mind 6400 top, I rarely need to shoot above that for my usage... The fact that it seems to be an "arbitrary" limit also leads me to believe that down the line this will be opened up in firmware, perhaps when the 1DX II and the 5D MK IV are out, this will get a small bump

The big debate is do I go for the 1Dx I have been lusting for for upwards of $500 more given some of the deals I have seen, or this, which looks to be a studio beast.

A little disappointed that does not have DPAF, but like that it has a ton more options for mirror lockup

I think the biggest thing is the wait to start seeing these in the wild and start seeing what the sensor performance is. From early rumors seemed like the color would be greatly improved, and if that can make my colorchecker passport obsolete I will be happy there. 

A little confused on the same DR comment. Not sure if this is a Canon sensor or a rumored collab with Sony. The lack of no DPAF makes me think the later, so would expect that this would be more along the lines of exmor type of DR.


----------



## Neutral (Feb 6, 2015)

Rahul said:


> So, who all are moving over to Nikon / Sony?



I was using 1Dx for several years and mid of the last year I bought Sony a7R and use it now with Canon TSE-17 and 24-70 m2 lenses as walk around camera for still images (not for sport/events/actions) and like very much look and quality produced by a7R. 
1Dx still has no competitors for action/sport/events etc. photography except for Nikon D4s which had actually better than 1DX for low light photos. 

Few month back bought Sony a7S to try and see what it is about.
I was a bit skeptical about low resolution but I was much impressed when started to use it.
Now I am using a7S most of the time as walk around camera especially for low light photos.
It is just amazing camera. Even with low-resolution (only 12mpx) images produced by a7S look and feel is if they were made with higher res camera and they are so clean that I could not believe that it is possible before. Now even 1Dx is used much less frequently but this will stay with me until 1DX2 comes up . 
I had high hopes that new Canon Hi-Res camera would convince me go back to canon from a7R ( I considered that as temporary solution until new Canon Hi-Res body) so that I would be able to use available Canon lens in more convenient way than on Sony a7R but looking at 5Ds/5DsR sample images I was really disappointed. Images from a7R (with Canon lenses) looks more pleasant to me and more clean especially in shadows and sky. 
Always was tempting to go to Pentax 645z but this is too big change for everything. May be eventually will go with Pentax 645Z II.

So now will be waiting what would be next Sony update with hi-res sensor. 
I believe this will be step forward compared to what they have in a7R.
There is interesting picture with Sony roadmap from sonyalpharumors rumors
2015 seems to be year when they are going put all their recent innovations (tested in recent cameras) in the new body expected to be announces soon. And their approach seems to me to be movement in right direction
http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/new-megapixel-monster-frm-canon-dethrones-the-a7r-in-terms-of-resolution/


----------



## fragilesi (Feb 6, 2015)

DR again . . .

Surely though this isn't a camera that should worry about that. It's becoming clear that at the higher areas of the range Canon isn't just designing general purpose cameras that are likely to need it as much. I think the time to worry about DR is the 5DIV.


----------



## Sunnystate (Feb 6, 2015)

Considering the DR, just think of it like we got two wonderful cameras offers, designed and dedicated to the High Key photography  Any takers?


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Rahul said:
> 
> 
> > So, who all are moving over to Nikon / Sony?
> ...



Thank god for that. 

Though I must admit I have found your more recent posting far more enjoyable.


----------

